
MPAA: Internet Blackout is a PR Stunt, Users Are Corporate Pawns - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-internet-blackout-is-a-pr-stunt-users-are-corporate-pawns-120117/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
kenan_warren
Sounds like we've finally hit a nerve.

